# Aluminum Pressure Cooker + Chili = Good idea?



## QzarBaron (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm a huge chili addict and I recently got a recipe from a friend who swears that the best chili he's ever had was made in a pressure cooker. Obviously I decided I have to try it for myself and see. When I went to go see if I even had a pressure cooker I found it was made of aluminum. Now It is the only piece of cookware I have that is aluminum and I don't think I have ever cooked with (just use it to make beef stock and beans). I've heard a lot of stuff about aluminum reacting to things like tomatoes so I'm a bit worried that I might be getting some off flavors if I try to make something that is somewhat acidic in it. Would I be getting into trouble if I tried something like that in it?


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's a link to some info on tomatoes. One of the things they mention is not cooking them in aluminium pots...

Tomato Cooking Tips and Hints

You might want to do a little Googling to find out about the problems of acidic food and aluminium.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 6, 2007)

I do not know the answer about this.  But this is why I use a stainless steel pressure cooker.


----------

